# Axis candy



## moneypit (Aug 15, 2005)

Hey troops,need some help here...i will be bowhunting on a small (13 acres) parcel of land in the hill country.....is it alfalfa hay the axis can't resist or am i not remembering right.....any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## wacker (Mar 22, 2006)

That will work. Good luck!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Get a bale and throw it out, not gonna hurt.


----------



## Josh5 (Jun 27, 2007)

We would break the bale up and put piles out at 20 yards, for distance markers, in multiple directions. Corn doesn't hurt either.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

make sure there are no cows on the place or it will be bovine candy..Walker


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

I tried something hoping it would draw hogs, but it seems to be really good on drawing bucks. Even though I'm drawing whitetails, it still might work great for Axis.

Anyway...I using Big Red soda poured over a pile of corn. I have not soaked it in a bucket, but I'm sure that would work too. I put it in a hole for hogs and to keep the cows from eating it. So far the cows have not learned to get down on their knees to eat it like the deer do. It seems during the day the only thing we have eye-ball'd eating there is our better bucks. The game cameras have had a few doe, hogs of course and coyotes checking it out...

PS...our stealth cam won't take pics if nice bucks are in the field of view????????? It takes plenty of pics if nothing is there, but it won't take any if there are horns on it????? Plenty of hogs, doe and *****..no horns!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Chaffhaye is what you are looking for......trust me. Axis absolutely love it!!

www.chaffehaye.com

Your local feed store should have it.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Axis love Alfalfa--as said (Josh5) just break it up a bit--smells great for may yards. and get it anywhere.


----------

